# For those who took Paxil for IBS-D and it worked ...



## dmajaess (Jan 24, 2005)

It seems that the only thing that unequivocaly cured any IBS-d symptoms for me was Paxil beyond or at 20 mg. Unfortunately, those of you who have experimented with Paxil know that it comes with many non-GI side-effects and causes significant weight gain. My question is whether any individual who has had success with Paxil has found an alternate drug that has yielded the same success in treating the IBS? I've tried lotronex, the rationale being that it was the 5HT-3 mechanism in Paxil that solved the IBS issue, however, there was no improvement at all. Leaving me scratching my head, trying to understand what component of Paxil essentially relieved me of the problem.


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

DM said:


> It seems that the only thing that unequivocaly cured any IBS-d symptoms for me was Paxil beyond or at 20 mg. Unfortunately, those of you who have experimented with Paxil know that it comes with many non-GI side-effects and causes significant weight gain. My question is whether any individual who has had success with Paxil has found an alternate drug that has yielded the same success in treating the IBS? I've tried lotronex, the rationale being that it was the 5HT-3 mechanism in Paxil that solved the IBS issue, however, there was no improvement at all. Leaving me scratching my head, trying to understand what component of Paxil essentially relieved me of the problem.


I am in the same boat as you. I liked Paxil, it pretty much took away my IBS for most iof the month with occasional days where I was sick to my stomach. I thik I'm going to try Prozac next. But the family that these meds are in, SSRI's, actually sometimes make IBS-D worse. It's really confusing.


----------

